# I have short brown hair and brown eyes.



## stelingo

I have short brown hair and brown eyes.

我有短的，棕色头发，棕色眼睛。

Is this correct. I wasn't sure about where to place 的, and whether 的 is needed to describe the colour of eyes? Thanks.


----------



## Lucia_zwl

It makes sense, but such word-by-word translation sounds weird.
I would say:
1.我有棕色的短发，棕色的眼睛
2.我的头发很短，是棕色的，眼睛也是棕色的
3.我是短发，头发和眼睛都是棕色的



> I wasn't sure about where to place 的, and whether 的 is needed to describe the colour of eyes? Thanks.


When describing the colour of something, normally you can say:
黑色的眼睛 or 黑眼睛 (but 棕眼睛 still sounds weird...)
蓝色的衣服 or 蓝衣服


----------



## Frank2012

make sure you add a '的‘ after every adj. or adv., then you would make no mistakes at least.


----------



## SuperXW

Your sentence is grammatical but not idiomatical, as Lucia suggested.
的 is optional in the middle of a color and a noun. So 棕色眼睛 or 棕色的眼睛 are both ok.
To be idiomatical, don't say 我有短的，棕色头发, say 棕色短发, or follow Lucia's suggestions.


----------



## BODYholic

stelingo said:


> I have short brown hair and brown eyes.
> 
> 我有短的，棕色头发，棕色眼睛。
> 
> Is this correct. I wasn't sure about where to place 的, and whether 的 is needed to describe the colour of eyes? Thanks.



For learning purposes, you may consider adding measure words in your sentence.

我有一头褐色短发，和一双褐色的眼睛。

But I don't like the fact that the color was repeated twice. I would go with,

我的一头短发和一双眼睛都是褐色的。

Note: In my region, 褐色 is common. You may stick with 棕色.


----------



## stelingo

Thanks for the suggestions. Not sure which one to go with, tthough.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

咖啡色 is a pretty common way to say "brown" as well, at least in Taiwan.


----------



## SuperXW

stelingo said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Not sure which one to go with, tthough.


As a beginner, I think you can go with the most basic one for now.
我有棕色的短发，棕色的眼睛。


----------



## BODYholic

SuperXW said:


> As a beginner, I think you can go with the most basic one for now.
> 我有棕色的短发，棕色的眼睛。



Yes, I second it.
The sentence is simple and straight forward.


----------



## Youngfun

Maybe sentences of this kind sound weird in Chinese just because we don't have hair and eyes of different colours?


----------



## stelingo

Another couple of questions. Why is it possible to leave out 头 in 我有棕色的短发? And what tone does 发 have?


----------



## Snowblaster

when the adjective before 头发 is without 的, 头 can be omitted.
黑（头）发/短（头）发


----------



## SuperXW

stelingo said:


> Another couple of questions. Why is it possible to leave out 头 in 我有棕色的短发? And what tone does 发 have?


发 itself includes the meaning of 头发, it's always the fourth tone when it means 头发. You can check this kind of basic meanings in a dictionary.
Traditionally, 發 fa1 (verb. to give out, etc.) and 髮 fa4 (noun. hair) are two different characters, but they are merged into one single character 发 in simplified Chinese.
So when we say "short hair", it's not necessary to say 短的头发.


----------

